# Tron Legacy the movie



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I just saw the movie "Tron Legacy" in 3D and it was awesome! It's also playing in 2D for people who get migraines from 3D movies.










Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just saw the movie "Tron Legacy" in 3D and it was awesome! It's also playing in 2D for people who get migraines from 3D movies.


Or who want to save a few bucks. 

Thanks, Vianka. Been so long since I saw the original I can barely remember it.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Or who want to save a few bucks.
> 
> Thanks, Vianka. Been so long since I saw the original I can barely remember it.


Your welcome      This movie has a lot of Wow! moments.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just saw the movie "Tron Legacy" in 3D and it was awesome! It's also playing in 2D for people who get migraines from 3D movies.
> 
> Vianka Van Bokkem


My brother saw it last weekend and loved it (although he said it was a little _too_ similar to our book). 
I have to wait until next week (darn that whole Xmas thing getting in my way!) 

FYI: For those who haven't gone yet, my brother offers this piece of advice: Keep the 3D glasses off until Sam goes in to the computer (first 1/2 hour or so). It's all 2D until then and he said it's a better image without the glasses.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> My brother saw it last weekend and loved it (although he said it was a little _too_ similar to our book).
> I have to wait until next week (darn that whole Xmas thing getting in my way!)
> 
> FYI: For those who haven't gone yet, my brother offers this piece of advice: Keep the 3D glasses off until Sam goes in to the computer (first 1/2 hour or so). It's all 2D until then and he said it's a better image without the glasses.


Excellent advise! I did the same thing 

BTW - I love your book cover and it sounds very interesting!

Vianka


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Excellent advise! I did the same thing
> 
> BTW - I love your book cover and it sounds very interesting!
> 
> Vianka


I liked the original TRON back in the 80's, and I was concerned that the sequel would be all special effects with no story, but from what I've heard and read, they did a good job with it. It's also #1 in the box office right now which is better than the original ever did. I'm really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am waffling about seeing this one. Since I was and still am totally bonkers for the original, I am afraid I will be let down. 

The other issue with me is that hubby wants to watch in 3D. I can't see 3D. Unless things have changed with the technology, I can only see one side of the glasses which turns a 3D into either blurry blue, or whatever color is on the right side of the glasses. My eyes do not cross their beams properly as I call it  . 

I promised him I'll try  . I might have to sit for 2 miserable hours until I get sick.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

2D for me! I'm not going to pay money to sit there and feel like I'm on a heaving boat.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I am waffling about seeing this one. Since I was and still am totally bonkers for the original, I am afraid I will be let down.
> 
> The other issue with me is that hubby wants to watch in 3D. I can't see 3D. Unless things have changed with the technology, I can only see one side of the glasses which turns a 3D into either blurry blue, or whatever color is on the right side of the glasses. My eyes do not cross their beams properly as I call it .
> 
> I promised him I'll try . I might have to sit for 2 miserable hours until I get sick.


The 3d glasses they are using now look like regular sunglasses made of plastic. I think you will be okay. I can almost guarantee that you are going to enjoy this movie.

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I am waffling about seeing this one. Since I was and still am totally bonkers for the original, I am afraid I will be let down.
> 
> The other issue with me is that hubby wants to watch in 3D. I can't see 3D. Unless things have changed with the technology, I can only see one side of the glasses which turns a 3D into either blurry blue, or whatever color is on the right side of the glasses. My eyes do not cross their beams properly as I call it .
> 
> I promised him I'll try . I might have to sit for 2 miserable hours until I get sick.


My wife and I have the same issue. I suggest you both go to the 2D showing, then he can go to the 3D version another day. 
If he's a real fan he will appreciate the "extra dimension" in the second showing...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah, I think it will have to be normal for me. 2D means like usual movies right? Not some other weirdness  

So if the new 3D glasses don't have the color coding, do you still need both eyes for it to work? That is really my issue, only one of my eyes will do its job. 
I don't think I will bother with it. 

We'll wait until the first waves of movie goers is over, I detest full theaters. 

I used to have a cool movie poster of the original, from the local german theater. 
Long gone now, lost amongst my other stuff somewhere in boxes once I moved to the US. 

How I loved movies back in those days. They had a certain magic that is missing now.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I watched the first before seeing this one.
I like both of them.
This one really wowed me, there were some interesting plot twist that kept the thing moving.
Two thumbs up.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Atunah said:


> So if the new 3D glasses don't have the color coding, do you still need both eyes for it to work? That is really my issue, only one of my eyes will do its job.
> I don't think I will bother with it.


Yep, ya need both eyes working to see the 3D effect.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't really think that the 3D added that much to the movie.  And my eyes were REALLY tired after the movie.  I don't know if it was having to focus through my regular glasses plus the 3D ones or what.
The story was plausible and did a nice job carrying over from the first one.  I suspect that we will be going to see it again before it leaves the theaters.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Andra said:


> I didn't really think that the 3D added that much to the movie. And my eyes were REALLY tired after the movie. I don't know if it was having to focus through my regular glasses plus the 3D ones or what.
> The story was plausible and did a nice job carrying over from the first one. I suspect that we will be going to see it again before it leaves the theaters.


I just bought tickets for TRON tomorrow (Saturday) and I'll post my review of it after the holidays (if anyone cares) 

I decided to go with the 2D version this time. I wear glasses as well, and it is a bit of an eye strain wearing the 3D glasses on top of regular ones. Plus, they don't really fit that well over regular glasses, which is irritating too. I loved Avatar in 3D (especially the flying scenes) but the other movies I've seen in 3D since then were less than spectacular. I think I'll stick with 2D from now on--at least until they invent better 3D glasses (for those of us with eye glasses).

Cheers all!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

We went to see the Imax 3d version and while it was really amazing (great big screen, lol), it was also an eyestrain. My eyes don't focus 100% together but I was able to use the glasses and see the effects-- but, IMO, it wasn't worth the extra cost.

I thought the storyline was GREAT. Castor was really funny. Spoiler:


Spoiler



Or Zeus, as you find out. Nice twixt.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Joseph Rhea said:


> I just bought tickets for TRON tomorrow (Saturday) and I'll post my review of it after the holidays (if anyone cares)
> 
> I decided to go with the 2D version this time. I wear glasses as well, and it is a bit of an eye strain wearing the 3D glasses on top of regular ones. Plus, they don't really fit that well over regular glasses, which is irritating too. I loved Avatar in 3D (especially the flying scenes) but the other movies I've seen in 3D since then were less than spectacular. I think I'll stick with 2D from now on--at least until they invent better 3D glasses (for those of us with eye glasses).
> 
> Cheers all!


Cool !! I want to see your review Joseph.

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey I just have to add:
If you like the original and remakes of Tron - that is you love the story and the concept.....read Joe Rhea's CyberDrome.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Hey I just have to add:
> If you like the original and remakes of Tron - that is you love the story and the concept.....read Joe Rhea's CyberDrome.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I bought it this morning!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Just got back from watching it at the IMAX.  

My non-spoiler review:  It was what I thought it was going to be - I enjoyed it.  And they could have done with a little editing down and fewer mullets.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

We saw it in 3D and Imax today. I had been afraid I wouldn't enjoy the 3D because I've not been feeling well, but it was fine. We were center, so the IMAX didn't kill me like it can when I'm on the side.

As to the movie itself, I think the game scenes and the flight/fight could have been edited a bit, I was definitely wandering. Oh, and


Spoiler



I figured out pretty quickly that Rinzler was Tron and that Castor was Zeus.


 I think they did a great job on the CGI for Jeff Bridges as Clu, but not so great for Bruce Boxleitner as the Tron.

Two questions for people who've seen it... 1) Did anyone notice if young Sam's eyes were brown? The friend I was with thought so, but the adult Sam has piercing blue eyes. 2) Did anyone stay ALL the way through the credits? If so, was there anything interesting at the end of them?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Two questions for people who've seen it... 1) Did anyone notice if young Sam's eyes were brown? The friend I was with thought so, but the adult Sam has piercing blue eyes. 2) Did anyone stay ALL the way through the credits? If so, was there anything interesting at the end of them?


Young Sam - Definately Brown eyed, but I can't remember if they were brown in the movie.. Woulda been an easy fix with contacts or CGI...
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2187755776/nm2964452


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We just got back from seeing it in 3D (not IMAX).
There was no "easter egg" during or at the end of the credits (as is usual for Pirates of the Caribbean).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks B and G...

My friend is pretty sure she noticed the brown eyed Sam, so it may have been a scene they missed fixing. I'm glad there wasn't anything fun I missed during the credits.

And did anyone catch


Spoiler



the fact that the name of Sam's place was Dumont supplies? Dumont was the name of the character in the first movie that was the signal gate keeper.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I never saw the original... but I thought Legacy's visuals & music were AWESOME, while the writing was really lackluster. The overall story idea was fine, but the details/execution... {shakes head} It's a shame, too, because I was really looking forward to this movie.

Olivia Wilde was a bright spot, though. And I would still watch a sequel, although I would hope for better writing.

Kristan


----------

